# Hello, all.



## Windsinger (Apr 10, 2008)

Just registered on the boards, and I thought I'd say hi.

I am a white belt in Tae Kwon Do, and am thoroughly enjoying it. My son has been in it for about 8 months, and I decided it was time for me to get involved, too.

Not really sure what else to say.  Any questions? Feel free to ask!

Have a good one, all!


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 10, 2008)

Welcome fellow TKD'er where do you train?


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 10, 2008)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## Twin Fist (Apr 10, 2008)

welcome to MT, take your shoes off and make yourself at home




but stay out of the kitchen!


----------



## MJS (Apr 10, 2008)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Mike


----------



## Windsinger (Apr 10, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Welcome fellow TKD'er where do you train?


I train at Freedom TKD in Prince George, BC, Canada.

Thanks for the welcome, all!  I love a nice, friendly forum.


----------



## masherdong (Apr 10, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## arnisador (Apr 10, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Steel Tiger (Apr 10, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MT.


----------



## stickarts (Apr 10, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 10, 2008)

Welcome to Mt  :wavey:


----------



## exile (Apr 10, 2008)

Good to have you with us, fellow BCer! I lived in Victoria and Vancouver (with a stint on the Charlottes) for something like fifteen years, still have family (in-laws) there, and always get a bit of a twinge in the heart when I see someone's byline above a BC address.


----------



## Windsinger (Apr 10, 2008)

exile said:


> I lived in Victoria and Vancouver (with a stint on the Charlottes) for something like fifteen years, still have family (in-laws) there, and always get a bit of a twinge in the heart when I see someone's byline above a BC address.


This shows that you are obviously a highly intelligent, extremely good looking individual with and almost super-human sense of taste and style.


----------



## kidswarrior (Apr 10, 2008)

Welcome to MT. White belt is the best of all.


----------



## exile (Apr 10, 2008)

Windsinger said:


> This shows that you are obviously a highly intelligent, extremely good looking individual with and almost super-human sense of taste and style.



I appreciate the compliment very much, W., and am going to show your post to my wife... somehow she never is quite convinced when I try to convince _her_ of something along those lines! :lol:


----------



## stone_dragone (Apr 10, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 10, 2008)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Hawke (Apr 10, 2008)

Greetings and Salutations!

Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## Kacey (Apr 10, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## 14 Kempo (Apr 10, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Drac (Apr 11, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## MBuzzy (Apr 11, 2008)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## morph4me (Apr 11, 2008)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 22, 2008)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## JBrainard (Apr 22, 2008)

Ave.


----------

